

How can we find the best freelance designer? - phlee

We are CS students &#38; programmers who need the help of a designer to create an awesome interface for an app, but we aren't that rich.
======
faramarz
Can you describe the nature of the app. or any general description?

crowdspring.com tends to have a more 'creative' bunch than all the other
outsourcing shops. post up a project! they just changed their policy that the
buyer is not required to select a winning design. You can walk away if you
don't like the submissions, and the cS will award the prize out of their
pocket.

..and then there's always me. I don't have formal training in UI, but I've
been at it for a while. @faramarzhashemi

~~~
phlee
Thanks for the suggestion. We will take a look at that

We are working on music composition software for the iPad. We currently have
an iPhone app out called Symphony (which already runs on the iPad), but we
need to redesign it to accomodate the larger screen size.

